

Harvard Initiative in Innovative Computing Video Archive 2006-2009 - niels_olson
http://iic.seas.harvard.edu/featured_events/featured-presentations

======
pama
Thanks for posting -- this is an amazing resource. Here is the link to the
successor institute for computational science at Harvard:

<http://iacs.seas.harvard.edu/>

